

7 Unikernel Projects to Take on Docker in 2015 - mato
http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/cloud-computing/819993-7-unikernel-projects-to-take-on-docker-in-2015

======
amirmc
Personally, I'm not a huge fan of the Unikernel vs Docker natrative but it
feels inevitable given how the Docker crowd claimed the 'death of the
hypervisor' in their early days. These two tools could probably play quite
nicely together.

With that mini-rant out of the way, the really interesting thing will be
examining the differences between Unikernel approaches. So far, there hasn't
been scope to do that as it's been more about rasing awareness of the space in
general.

